# Frog rediscovered after 14 years.....



## froglady (Feb 21, 2004)

Found this on National Geographic's website and thought it was neat. Basically a Carrikeri harlequin frog that hadn't been seen in 14 years was rediscovered in Colombia......

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news/2008/03/080312-frog-picture.html


----------



## MonarchzMan (Oct 23, 2006)

Now, that's a weird looking Atelopus, haha. Pretty cool. I hope they adequately protect it...


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

Colorfull harlequin it sais... which is kinda strange as I looked up this species in the Atelopus fieldguide 'Ranas Arlequines' and it's common name is actually Arlequín negra (black harlequin). Also the picture in this book shows a completely black frog.
Maybe this recently found Atelopus is a very colorfull morph of this species but I still think it's kinda strange.


----------



## *GREASER* (Apr 11, 2004)

Shockfrog said:


> I looked up this species in the Atelopus fieldguide 'Ranas Arlequines' .


I got a chance to look at that book and its great! They are making one for darts I guess if it is not already finished.


----------



## Shockfrog (Apr 14, 2004)

*GREASER* said:


> They are making one for darts I guess if it is not already finished.


Are they?? hmmm... I didn't know. Would be nice to have aswell


----------



## ColombianFrogger (Jul 9, 2004)

This frog found is an orange morph of A. carrikeri. Is wasnt known until now, but is not strange because many Atelopus has a lot of morphs, for example, A. varius and A. ignescens


----------

